
Will Computers Redefine the Roots of Math? (2015) - adamnemecek
https://www.quantamagazine.org/univalent-foundations-redefines-mathematics-20150519/
======
imeron
Vladimir Voevodsky just died recently. For ambitious one-man projects probably
that is also the end. [https://www.ias.edu/news/2017/vladimir-
voevodsky](https://www.ias.edu/news/2017/vladimir-voevodsky) :(

~~~
danharaj
Homotopy type theory is most definitely not a one man project. It's a huge
loss for the project to lose him but I think his vision will be realized.

